# Hong Kong Island nightshot



## bearbooth (Aug 31, 2012)

my poor attempt at nightshot using 24-105, 5d3.


----------



## rwmson (Aug 31, 2012)

I like the composition and the lighting in the foreground. May want to back off on the highlights though, they seem overexposed. Might be a good HDR candidate.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 31, 2012)

We have suppliers in Hong Kong & China. I was there last July 22nd to 28th. It was raining EVERYDAY. My next trip there is Sep 15th to 25th. My goal is take from pictures from the Peak in HK. http://www.discoverhongkong.com/eng/see-do/highlight-attractions/harbour-view/the-peak.jsp

Again, it was cloudy and raining


----------



## gnd (Aug 31, 2012)

rwmson said:


> I like the composition and the lighting in the foreground. May want to back off on the highlights though, they seem overexposed. Might be a good HDR candidate.



27.8sec, 28mm @f/9. I don't know if HDR works with such long exposures.
Night shooting can be complicated. Auto ISO can turn your pitch black skies whitish, spot/selective metering with wide angle lenses can ruin exposure. I think it's a combination of both here. HDR would manipulate a better result but it's best to experiment with exposure and ISO for a straight solution. That's why we got the LCD screen for. 

@dylan777; wow, fantastic rain clouds.


----------



## bearbooth (Aug 31, 2012)

it was just a straight forward photo, no HDR, but as you can see, its blurry.......again.
ISO set at 100. 
manual focus at close to infinite
bulb, 29secs, F9, 28mm using 24-105 f4

It was pretty difficult to see the blur clearly using the LCD, I actually thought it was an ok shot until I had in up on PC.


----------



## gnd (Aug 31, 2012)

The moon as a light source, water reflections, all make it even tougher to control. Centre-weighted average ISO100 best would say. Great place to shoot.
Opposite results next door:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=3998f9a7e5008d7326fb65854b3c51c1&topic=9065.msg163479;topicseen#new


----------



## Sameer Thawani (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it's left open too long, based on what I think you are trying to do. I would use a faster shutter, maybe 15 seconds or so.


----------

